# Pics from Toronto Zombie Walk



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, just thought I'd share some pics from the Toronto Zombie Walk. Here's the link, enjoy. http://www.dashrevery.com/zombiewalk2008.php


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Family fun!!!
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was too cool. Thank you! I think Chicago just had one too.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks like a good time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks like fun. We need to find a Zombie Walk in this area.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, a zombie Spiderman!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, that was great. It also solved my costume problem for this year, thanks.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the ronald mcdonald costume


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great costumes


----------

